# مَن نسمح له يدخل قلوبنا ليفرحها؟



## ramzy1913 (18 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]مَن نسمح له يدخل قلوبنا ليفرحها؟*​
[FONT=&quot]ها هو مَلِكُك قادم إليك وديعًا (مت 21 :5)[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]نتأمل نص هام جدًا وارد في الأربع اناجيل(مت21: 1 –11، مر11: 1-11،لو19: 28- 40، يو12:12-19) هو دخول السيد المسيح أورشليم، لنتسأل: مَن هو ملك حياتنا؟ هو ملك وديع، ومتواضع نحن الذين نسمح له أن يدخل قلوبنا، إذا فتحنا له أبواب حياتنا بدون تحفظ، ولا خوف سوف نتذوق سعادة، وفرح، وبهجة بهتاف، وتهليل. يجعل ألسنتنا تنطق بأصوات الحمد تقول" المجد لابن داود! تبارك الآتي باسم الرب! المجد في العلى!" (مت 21 :9) هذا الفرح نجده عندما نخرج من ذواتنا وننسي أننا كبار، ونرجع للطفولة في باسطاتها ونمسك سعف النخل، وأغصان الزيتون، ونتحرك في تطواف جميل داخل صحن الكنيسة مع كل الأباء الكهنة، والشمامسة، وكل الطغمات السمائية، وكل المؤمنين، ونصغي للأناجيل الأربع في الأربع اتجاهات المسكونة كلها إي لكل العالم. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]نتأمل ملكنا الوديع، والمتواضع القلب، الذي قال لنا: "تعلموا مني لأني وديع ومتواضع القلب" (مت11 :29) والكنيسة في هذا الشهر "يونيو" العظيم تسمية شهر قلب يسوع وتدعوا كل المؤمنين بالتمثل بهذا القلب فتعلمنا في السبحة" يا يسوع الوديع والمتواضع القلب، أجعل قلبنا مثل قلبك، أشعل قلبنا بمحبتك" هذا القلب المحب للبشر أجمعين، الذي لا يجد أحيانا إلا الجفاء، هذا القلب الفادي، والمخلص من قيود الخطيئة، وغافر الذنوب، ومحرر النفوس. الذي يدخل أورشليم ليس بحصان، ولا أبهة، ولا ثياب فاخرة، ولا عظمة الجاه، والغني الأرضي، لكنه يدخل ببساطة على "حمار صغير" كإنسان فقير مثل أغلب الناس حتى يشاركنا فقرنا، ونغتني به نحن الذين نستقبله في قلوبنا، يدخل بحب، وفرح، فالناس كلها تستقبله وتفرش له ملابسها في الطريق علامة على التسليم له حياتها وتبعيته بكل كيانها، ووجدانها، وقلوبها، وعقولها، وأرواحها. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]يسوع ملك السلام، بل رئيس السلام منذ مولده هللت الملائكة " المجد لله في الأعالي، وعلى الأرض السلام وبالناس المسرة" (لو2: 14) فهذا الملك يلتقي بنا في مكان عملنا اليومي حيث يأتي لنا طفل صغير، يعلن عنه جند السماء للرعاه في الليل أثناء حراستهم قطيعهم. هذا الملك يأتي ليس بالعنف، ولا بالسيف، ولا بالقوة. بل يأتي في هدوء، واطمئنان، وفرح، أضاءه السماء، والشعب يمسك غصن الزيتون الذي يرمز أنه ملك السلام الذين يريدون دخوله قلوبهم. وسعف النخل، هذا النخل الذي يعطي الثمرة للجميع، حتى الصبيان إذا ضربوه بالطوب لا يرد الضرب لهم، بل يعطيهم البلح ليسد جوعهم. كذلك نحن مع يسوع منا مَن يهينه بتصرف، أو موقف إنكار، وعدم شهادة حقيقية؛ فهو لا يعاتب، بل يسامحنا وينتظرنا نرجع له.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]يسوع ملك النفوس البشرية، يسوع ملك أرواحنا ليس كملوك الأرض، لماذا؟ لأنه لم يأتي كما كان يظن اليهود أن يخلصهم من قبضة سيطرة الرومان. فقال يسوع لبيلاطس" ليست مملكتي من هذا العالم، ولو كانت من هذا العالم لدافع عني أتباعي حتى لا أسلم إلى اليهود.لا! ما مملكتي من هنا"(يو18: 36). فقال بيلاطس: " أملك أنت، إذن؟" أجابه يسوع: "أنت تقول إني ملك. أنا وُلدتُ وجئتُ إلي العالم حتى أشهد للحق. فمن كان من أبناء الحق يستمع إلي صوتي"(يو18 : 37) إذن يسوع يملك على النفوس التي تسمع صوته، وتعيش بحق بنوتهم لله، وتعيش الحقيقة فتسمح للمسيح أن يملك على حياتها كلها.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]أسئلة للمراجعة الحياة:-[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]س1 مَن الذي أسمح له أن يدخل حياتي؟ (هموم العالم، مضياقات الشرير وتجاربه، العنف...، أم يسوع ملك الحب والسلام، فادي حياتي...) [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]س2 هل أشعر بالفرح والسعادة عندما أعطي فرصة ليسوع يملك على حياتي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]س3 كيف أقاوم العالم عندما يُسيطر علىَّ ويدخل ويأخذ مساحة من قلبي له؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]س4 هل لديَّ الشجاعة أن أرفع أغصان الزيتون وسعف النخل ببساطة الأطفال وأسبح وأهلل ليسوع "المجد لله! تبارك الآتي باسم الرب! تبارك ملك إسرائيل!" [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]صلاة [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]يا يسوع الوديع والمتواضع القلب، أجعل قلبي يشبه قلبك في الوداعة والتواضع. يا قلب يسوع المحب، أشعل قلبي بمحبتك. يا يسوع ملك السلام أعطي السلام لقلوبنا، لبلادنا، ولكل العالم. يا قلب يسوع فادي البشرية، خلصنا من كل حزن، اجعلنا نتذوق فداءك لحياتنا، فنعيش سعداء. اجعلنا نقبلك بكل حريتنا ملك على قلوبنا، فنهتف ببساطة الأطفال هوشعنا في الأعالي. آمين[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## +ماريا+ (18 يونيو 2013)

موضوع جميل 
نتمنى ان يسكن رب المجد قلوبنا للأبد 
ربنا يباركك استاذ رمزى


----------



## ramzy1913 (18 يونيو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> موضوع جميل
> نتمنى ان يسكن رب المجد قلوبنا للأبد
> ربنا يباركك استاذ رمزى


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (25 يونيو 2013)

*أشعر بالفرح والسعادة عندما أعطي فرصة ليسوع يملك على حياتي*
*لديَّ الشجاعة أن أرفع أغصان الزيتون وسعف النخل ببساطة الأطفال وأسبح وأهلل ليسوع "المجد لله! تبارك الآتي باسم الرب! تبارك ملك إسرائيل!"* 

*موضوع رائع حقاً وجميل جداً 
 شكراً أخي العزيز على المشاركة المفيدة والمثمرة 
 الرب يباركك في خدمتك المباركة ومشاركاتك الرائعة 
 ربنا يفرح قلبك على طول ويزيدك من نعمته ومحبته
 وسلامه والمجد لربنا  يسوع المسيح دائماً وأبداً...آمين*​


----------



## ramzy1913 (26 يونيو 2013)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> *أشعر بالفرح والسعادة عندما أعطي فرصة ليسوع يملك على حياتي*
> 
> *لديَّ الشجاعة أن أرفع أغصان الزيتون وسعف النخل ببساطة الأطفال وأسبح وأهلل ليسوع "المجد لله! تبارك الآتي باسم الرب! تبارك ملك إسرائيل!"* ​
> *موضوع رائع حقاً وجميل جداً *
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يونيو 2013)

> يا  يسوع الوديع والمتواضع القلب، أجعل قلبي يشبه قلبك في الوداعة والتواضع.  يا قلب يسوع المحب، أشعل قلبي بمحبتك. يا يسوع ملك السلام أعطي السلام  لقلوبنا، لبلادنا، ولكل العالم. يا قلب يسوع فادي البشرية، خلصنا من كل  حزن، اجعلنا نتذوق فداءك لحياتنا، فنعيش سعداء. اجعلنا نقبلك بكل حريتنا  ملك على قلوبنا، فنهتف ببساطة الأطفال هوشعنا في الأعالي. آمين


اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

موضوع اكثر من رائع
ربنا يباركك استاذي


----------



## ramzy1913 (26 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> موضوع اكثر من رائع
> ربنا يباركك استاذي


----------



## AdmanTios (26 يونيو 2013)

ramzy1913 قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مَن نسمح له يدخل قلوبنا ليفرحها؟*​​
> ​[/FONT]



*ليس سواه هو وحدة أعذب أسم " يسوع "
الذي تشتهيه النفوس و العقول و القلوب
هو وحدة دونما الكل القادر علي إدخال
البهحة للقلوب و بخاصة القلوب الجريحة .

موضوع رائع و مُعزي جداً
شكراً أستاذي الغالي*


----------



## ramzy1913 (26 يونيو 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *ليس سواه هو وحدة أعذب أسم " يسوع "*
> *الذي تشتهيه النفوس و العقول و القلوب*
> *هو وحدة دونما الكل القادر علي إدخال*
> *البهحة للقلوب و بخاصة القلوب الجريحة .*
> ...


----------



## My Rock (26 يونيو 2013)

أشعل قلبي بمحبتك يا يسوع!


----------



## soso a (26 يونيو 2013)

[FONT=&quot]أنا واقف على أبواب قلوبكم أقرع *لكي تفتحوا لي* (رؤ3: 20)​
[FONT=&quot]    "فإن سمع أحد صوتي وفتح الباب أدخل إليه". لذلك أقول "ارجعوا إليَّ" أي *افتحوا أبواب قلوبكم* المغلقة دوني ... "فأرجع إليكم" *أي أدخل إلى هذه القلوب* التي *أخرجتموني منها*،* برفضكم إياي* في خطاياكم [/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## ramzy1913 (27 يونيو 2013)

My Rock قال:


> أشعل قلبي بمحبتك يا يسوع!


----------

